# cheesecloth staining



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i stained my chesse cloth, let it sit overnight in the coffee (double strength) and it didn't come out very dark at all. it's VERY light tan at best. what happened? or is this the results i should have expected? or did i not make the coffee strong enough? is there hope in restaining with stronger coffee? thanx sfor any help of this subject!


//^..^//
demons to some, angels to others


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

How dark do you want it?
Try some wood stain, if you want a darker color. Just be certain to let it thoroughly dry, or the stain will transfer to whatever it's touching.


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't soak it in the coffee, just dip it in and let it dry in a wrinkled clump, the folds then dry much darker making an interesting effect. You could also spray it with watered down paint or stain, drag it through your yard or let small children play with it for a short time. 

You know, I've always wanted a child....ON TOAST!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I took the Martha Stewart approach... I got some inside info and ran with it. 

Actually, I made HOT coffee, super super strong and put it in a spray bottle. I then sprayed it on the cheesecloth. The effect was more of a stained look, and it was as dark as a wanted, where I wanted.

I think the key is to have it hot or warm, not the length of time it soaks. I also left them outside in the sun for a day to dry.

One word of warning, try to filter out the coffee grounds or your spray bottle will clog faster than a Waffle House regular's arteries.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

yeah, i actually made a pot of coffer that was 2 foldgers packets my g/f rought home from her work, and just shoves the cheese cloth in there when it was done, then i pour the coffee back into the resevoir and put the pot with the cloth still in it for the new double coffee the drip back into the pot, so it was very hot. i might try the dragging through the dirt, just don't want it to rip till i'm ready to rip it. it's for a grim reaper on a pvc frame (that has ribs =D )


//^..^//
demons to some, angels to others


----------



## awonder (Aug 18, 2004)

I simply put Rit dye in a bucket and did my whole 300 yards (for the moss, i used a grey/green combo, for the ghost - obviously - white, for my spiderwebs and "stuff" hanging from the ceiling, i used black/grey) worked wonderfully, cept the neighbors all thought i was starting a refugee camp


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

I have found tea works much better than coffee.

Halloween obsession, or possesion?


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

I used the Martha Stewart's (actually her staff deserves the credit, lol) approach too, that's how I knew to dry the cloth (and paper towels) in a clump, so they would stain in a "vieny" manner. I did the "serving head" prop that's in this years Halloween issue and it turned out great however, I couldn't resist adding maggots to a few spots on the head.. I'll have to try tea, since it's more acidic, it makes more sense that it would work better.

You know, I've always wanted a child....ON TOAST!


----------

